# Bbq Log Book Help



## blacklab (Mar 17, 2008)

HI PEEPS,
NEED A LITTLE HELP. I'VE DOWNLOADED THE PDF LOG BOOK. MY COMPUTER DOSENT HAVE THE PROGRAM TO USE IT. I CAN PRINT PHYSICAL COPIES, BUT I CAN'T HAVE COMPUTER COPIES. SO I'M WONDERING IF SOMEONE CAN E-MAIL ME EACH PAGE AND I CAN COPY PASTE FROM THAT. THANK YOU! ANY OTHER IDEA'S ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






[email protected]


----------



## meowey (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a link to download Acrobat Reader 7.0 which will open the PDF file.

Hope this helps!

http://www.tucows.com/preview/194959

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## snowball (Mar 17, 2008)

Being a rookie to BBQ and Smoking meat, having a log book sounds like a very good idea. Care to let us know where this log book can be found. Thanks.

Regards,
Lawrence (Snowball) Spooner


----------



## snowball (Mar 17, 2008)

Found it!

Goto to Forums
then General Discussion
then Cooking Log-Downloadable

Regards,
L (Snowball) Spooner


----------



## blacklab (Mar 17, 2008)

Lawrence Spooner

Go to the general discussion you'll see a link to down load.


----------



## blacklab (Mar 17, 2008)

meowey

I down loaded that link and I stll can't fill in on the pc. thanks 4 trying


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 17, 2008)

If you don't have Excel then you can go to www.openoffice.org and download their free office programs that should work to open MS programs. Hope that helps you out.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 18, 2008)

I just use a spiral notebook.


----------



## blacklab (Mar 18, 2008)

Was index cards, the pc has better handwritting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanx pigcicles


----------

